# riding EVERY day, good? bad?



## bill amc (Mar 3, 2004)

Yesterday was the first day in over 2 weeks that I did not ride. Only the second day in 4 weeks that I did not ride. Every day I did ride, I went at least 20 miles, and twice over 100 miles. Both centuries where done in under 5.5 hours, and most all of the rides are at a pace between 18 and 22 mph average. 

I'm wondering if I am giving my legs enough time to recover. Is it ok to ride every day? Or, is it better for my muscles to give them a day off once or twice a week? 
I would like to always be doing the positive thing for my body, and I don't want to be actually harming it inadvertently.
If it makes a difference, I am 40 yrs old, 5'8", 165 lbs, and have 12% body fat.


----------



## biknben (Jan 28, 2004)

*Depends on how you feel...*



bill amc said:


> Yesterday was the first day in over 2 weeks that I did not ride. Only the second day in 4 weeks that I did not ride. Every day I did ride, I went at least 20 miles, and twice over 100 miles. Both centuries where done in under 5.5 hours, and most all of the rides are at a pace between 18 and 22 mph average.
> 
> I'm wondering if I am giving my legs enough time to recover. Is it ok to ride every day? Or, is it better for my muscles to give them a day off once or twice a week?
> I would like to always be doing the positive thing for my body, and I don't want to be actually harming it inadvertently.
> If it makes a difference, I am 40 yrs old, 5'8", 165 lbs, and have 12% body fat.


I take very few days off. I just enjoy riding too much I guess. I'm a competative MTB and road racer, about 80% of my commutes to work are on the bike, and of course I enjoy fun rides with friends. They all compliment each other and allow me to stay mentally fresh. OTOH, I easily put in 1,000-mile months this time of year and it starts to take a toll on the legs. For me, that takes away from my racing so I make a point of taking it easy even though I still ride.

Typical week:
Monday: Super easy commute. Recover from weekend. 30 miles
Tuesday: Easy commute to work. Fast group ride after work. 50-80 miles
Wed.: Super easy commute. 30 miles
Thurs.: Easy commute to work. Long solo workout after work. 50-80 miles
Fri.: Super easy commute. Rest for weekend. 30 miles
Sat. & Sun.: Easy ride plus race or two brisk rides with friends. 100-150 miles

I usually bike to work 4 days per week. Usually determined by weather. That doesn't mean I take the day off. I may drive to the group ride or just ride after work. I took today off because it was rainy and I got rained on yesterday. It's my second day off the bike this month.

Everyone is different. If you're feeling sluggish or have dead legs, it is time for a day off. How far you can go between off days can vary. It depends on the length and intensity of your rides. If you're going out and hammering day after day you will eventually have physical and mental burnout issues. If you vary the types of rides and the intensity, you will feel fresh longer and need fewer days off.

There is no rule that says you _have to_ take days off. If you don't feel pain, you're not hurting anything. Although, even high mileage riders and racers enjoy the benefits of a day off once a week or so.


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

*Rest days are good*

You get stronger on your rest days. They allow your muscle fiber to heal and let your mitochondria top up. The previous poster is correct, everyone is different but over training is much easier to do than you would think, it doesn't take a ton of miles (especially at our age!)


----------

